# wireless connect: iMac & Artisan 700 (using internal AirPort card)



## mlebm (Dec 29, 2008)

Help! I just bought an Epson Artisan 700, and I'm trying to get it to connect with my iMac using the internal Airport Extreme card (I don't have a separate base station).

I have a network set up using the built-in airport card only, which my son set up to share my internet connection when he visits (the internet connection is via cable). He was able to configure the printer and install it on my network using his MacBook Pro (running 10.5) --but I can't get MY computer (the network host--running 10.4.11) to connect with the printer. He has successfully printed stuff wirelessly on my printer, but I cannot.

I have installed the drivers, and when I run the network configuration installer, the iMac and the printer can't seem to find each other.

Help! And thanks in advance.

Info: My iMac is an Intel Core Duo, 17-in flatscreen, late 2006, running 10.4.11


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 1, 2009)

You can't run a wireless network just using your computer's airport card. You must have a router and a wireless transmitter as well. What brand and type of each are you using?

Here's a great article if you have the Airport Base Station and need to troubleshoot it. The basestation is a usually white, spaceship shaped device that you can use to transmit an internet signal wirelessly:
http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=2005093011343164


----------

